# Cattleya jenmanii var tipo "Koenigin" AM/AOS x self



## jokerpass (Dec 19, 2020)

This is a monofoliate Cattleya species that blooms every year in late fall, early winter, close to Christmas. It is fragrant. This is an easy Cattleya species to grow and bloom with standard Catteya culture, nothing special. This plant needs to be repotted in the spring.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 19, 2020)

very pretty colour


----------



## PeteM (Dec 19, 2020)

I love the flower to leaf ratio. This can be a hard to find species. I’ve been keeping my eye out, let me know if anyone knows of a good source for mature plant or clean division. I had to toss my last one as it tested positive for virus.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 19, 2020)

Very nice. You could try the Chadwick’s for divisions this species.
David


----------



## PeteM (Dec 19, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Very nice. You could try the Chadwick’s for divisions this species.
> David


Thanks David. I actually just found a semi Alba decent sized seedling on eBay. I’ve tried chadwicks in the past for divisions and my requests have no responses. However, I was recently notified of the shipment for the Cattleya book! Unfortunately, here in the states all the packages in transit are severely delayed.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 20, 2020)

We have Christmas, COVID and Brexit contributing to delays now in the Uk. It’s a wonder anything arrives at all!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 21, 2020)

PeteM said:


> I love the flower to leaf ratio. This can be a hard to find species. I’ve been keeping my eye out, let me know if anyone knows of a good source for mature plant or clean division. I had to toss my last one as it tested positive for virus.


There are many taller jenmanii plants too and not all are short statured from the Koenigin line. My semialbas can get to the height of a tall labiata. 

Nice blooms Michael. Good to see you are back with more cattleyas in your collection.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 21, 2020)

Francisco Miranda just released a division list, which includes Cattleya jenmanii orlata ‘Valley Isle’. He spoke at our society several years ago, but I have not ordered from him since. Not sure of other's experiences or interest, but his lists are always interesting.


----------



## PeteM (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks much! I completely forgot about that division list. I am on his email list.. I need to take a closer look .... actually orchidweb had a well sized semi Alba cross for a very reasonable price. This plant is worth the extra spots on the bench, they bloom so well.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 21, 2020)

Great! Between these cattleya post and Fransico's list, it has been hard to not order cattleyas. However, I have several spotted catts to bloom. Plus, I have taken an interest in Lycaste so space is a limiting factor. 

I will be watching the forum to see what you order and bloom


----------



## PeteM (Dec 21, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Great! Between these cattleya post and Fransico's list, it has been hard to not order cattleyas. However, I have several spotted catts to bloom. Plus, I have taken an interest in Lycaste so space is a limiting factor.
> 
> I will be watching the forum to see what you order and bloom


Yep, all the orders I have in right now are for delayed shipping until Fedex / UPS can once again guarantee on-time delivery. Shipping is such a mess right now and not worth the risk. So might be a while until I can start growing. Oh.. Lycaste .. yes, these will eat your space really quickly!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 21, 2020)

PeteM said:


> I love the flower to leaf ratio. This can be a hard to find species. I’ve been keeping my eye out, let me know if anyone knows of a good source for mature plant or clean division. I had to toss my last one as it tested positive for virus.


 Beautiful blooms on a smallish plant! Good job.
I ordered a Jenmani from
Plantio La Orquidea in Sarasota, Fla. It is a seedling but has been a vigorous grower.
Canaima’s Fujioka HCC/AOS x Robert Clausen AM/AOS
What about a dormancy period for Jenmani? When? How long?


----------



## jokerpass (Dec 22, 2020)

They are dormant after they flower. They don't do anything until new growth appears in the spring time (April, May).


----------

